# My LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N not burning any dvd's



## khannaharesh (May 24, 2011)

Sir i want to say that i have recently satrted using thuis hardware. my vendor said that this drive can burn dvd's but whenever i put any dvd to burn using Nero-9 software then an error message is displayed that 'cannot write lead in-leadout' and the dvd comes out. when i insert the dame dvd again My Computer doesn't show any file but when i try to re-burn an error is displayed  showing that 'dvd contains some data. insert an empty dvd to burn'

Please help me out sir

you can contact me on my e-mail id :- khanna.haresh@yahoo.co.in


----------



## johnb35 (May 24, 2011)

Games are usually copy protected and nero is erroring because of it.


----------



## khannaharesh (May 27, 2011)

Sir but i am trying to burn a data DVD containing Video


----------

